# Wiring Snow Plow Lights To A 1990 K5 Blazer



## ffas23 (Dec 9, 2006)

Wiring Plow lights to my 90' K5 Blazer. 

Question: I need to cut and splice into the High and Low Beam wiring coming from the High and Low Beam Switch that is in my steering column. I am familiar with the ribbon type wiring coming down the steering column that connects under my dash for the H&L switch. What I am looking to find out is if anyone on the forum knows what the color codes are for the 2 wires I will be looking to cut and splice into? I need the color code for the High Beam and for the Low Beam in that ribbon wiring. I am trying to avoid having to find out with the aid of a test light to save a little time. Thanks for any help you could run my way.

Fred

I am willing to bet all GM Vehicles in the 1990 time period should have the same color code.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

on my 94&90 k2500 their dark &light green but i spliced under the hood i don't think it would change color in the cab but chevy will do weird things!!!


----------



## ffas23 (Dec 9, 2006)

lowlife;358561 said:


> on my 94&90 k2500 their dark &light green but i spliced under the hood i don't think it would change color in the cab but chevy will do weird things!!!


For the heck of it do you remember where you spliced under the hood for your 90' K2500? I wasn't awhere it could be done there under the hood.
It should be the same wiring I would think. Being I am reusing the Plow Lights from a older 79' Chevy shortbed pickup I restored and sold I don't have the original schematic for the wiring to these Plow Lights with 4 wires coming out of them since someone else who owned the truck prior to me did the job on the 79'. I just happened to find what I would consider a similar schematic for the wiring on the net.


----------



## mr_udy (Feb 26, 2006)

K-series blazer completely different vehicle from '90 2500. K-blazer,sub, crew all were 'hold overs" from the 80s trucks. The pickups changed body style in '88. Wiring code MAY be same...but MAY be different.

I lifted my old '89 K-blazer (V series actually) 4" and put 33" tires on it. Didnt even need plow lights anymore...just a thought...


----------



## Bobby Blaze (Dec 21, 2006)

what kind of plow lights are you installing? I had the same truck and had dominion plow lights, the after market western kind,they sell an adapter the only thing you need to splice is the turn signals, everything else just plugs in.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

ffas23, if you remove the metal panel below the steering column you will see the dimmer switch ,it's mounted on the side of the column.The wiring for it is separate from the turn/brake light "ribbon" wiring that you referred too.There will be three wire's on the dimmer switch,yellow,light green and tan.The yellow wire is the feed wire coming from the head light switch that power's the head light's. The tan is your low beam's and the light green is your hi beam's. You can splice your plow light wiring into the light green and tan wire's there.


----------



## lawnmedic (Jan 9, 2004)

On both 86 k2500 and 89 k2500 trucks(2 different body styles) the wires we spliced into were on the left fender well. We went between the master cylinder and the windshield washer tank. Don't remember colors as in been a few years.


----------



## ffas23 (Dec 9, 2006)

Bobby Blaze;358906 said:


> what kind of plow lights are you installing? I had the same truck and had dominion plow lights, the after market western kind,they sell an adapter the only thing you need to splice is the turn signals, everything else just plugs in.


Dominion are the same plow lights that I am hooking up that were originally installed on my old Chevy Short bed pickup some years ago. It has the large square H-6054 headlamp in each assembly. Dominion from what I researched on the web was taken over by AEM Electric company. Here is the link: http://www.snowplowlights.com/kits.asp

My Dominion headlight assemblies have 4 wires coming out of each of them. They are all loose with female wire terminals on each end. Originally the lights probably had a plug on each end. I don't know for sure because they were already installed on the other Chevy pickup I once owned. Another problem I have is I don't have an original wiring harness for the plow lights so with the use of a brand new 6 prong headlight switch I ended up making up my own harness using the wiring schematic for the AEM 725548 ECONOMY DO-IT-YOURSELF WIRING schematic. 
Looking at what AEM had to offer now I thought this would be the best set up for my old Dominion Plow lights being as I said I don't have a Dominion factory harness to use. Hopefully I made a good choice here.


----------



## carl b (Dec 28, 2006)

mine was done on the drivers side behind the headlight just as Meyer wiring diagram shows my 90 is the new body still but if your blazer has CV front end than it should be the same as a 1/2 ton i'm to trier to look but the diagram was like 78 thew 98 or close to that their should be a loom of wire that runs down the hole fender and you can move it and see the headlight wire move i will post pic later if i can


----------



## ffas23 (Dec 9, 2006)

B&B;358945 said:


> ffas23, if you remove the metal panel below the steering column you will see the dimmer switch ,it's mounted on the side of the column.The wiring for it is separate from the turn/brake light "ribbon" wiring that you referred too.There will be three wire's on the dimmer switch,yellow,light green and tan.The yellow wire is the feed wire coming from the head light switch that power's the head light's. The tan is your low beam's and the light green is your hi beam's. You can splice your plow light wiring into the light green and tan wire's there.


B&B,
Thanks for your imput here. I forgot that is where the dimmer switch is located for some reason. Getting to old and just not thinking I guess yet I had to deal with one of those switches before in the past. Oh well. Anyway you are going to save me a lot of time by the fact you are making it easy for me now being you gave me the color codes and the info to what each colored wire stands for and that is a big help in itself. Thanks again for this information.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

No problem bud, more than happy to help. While many guy's tap into their headlight harness in the engine compartment I feel, if at all possible,tap into it inside the truck.That way you have that many less connection's out in the element's where corrosion can set in and cause grief later.


----------



## ffas23 (Dec 9, 2006)

B&B;359080 said:


> No problem bud, more than happy to help. While many guy's tap into their headlight harness in the engine compartment I feel, if at all possible,tap into it inside the truck.That way you have that many less connection's out in the element's where corrosion can set in and cause grief later.


Actually the home made harness I am using based on AEM Electrics schematic tells you to do the same and I had already cut my wires based on that schematic to size and have all 6 wires already attached to my headlight switch. Now there is really nothing stopping me other then the cold weather we are now experiencing. I might just wait for it to get a little warmer outside to do this job now. I will only be using this plow on my own property anyway and maybe to help out a few neighbors if needed. My old truck was off the road for around 5 years as I slowly restored it before I sold it a few months ago. I never made money with the plow when it was on that truck anyway. It actually cost me money rather then make me money doing it but I am sure just about everyone here knows where I am coming from with that statement. All I can say is at least this year I shouldn't have to freeze my butt off moving any snow around that we still may get being I now have my K5 Blazer set up with my old plow. Beats having to plow with the Quad or using a Snowblower although when messing around in the snow with the Quad I had some fun. Its just that there are days when one would rather just sit back out of the cold weather with the heat on in their truck to do the job especially an older fellow like myself at almost 56.


----------

